
RFC 1607 – A View from the 21st Century - petercooper
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1607
======
informatimago
There seem to be a strange concern about material tools, given the expressed
avaibility of nanotech 3d printing technology. Why should we concerned whether
"VR-95HR/OS headsets" are available at a given facility, just 3d print them
when you need them.

